# Marcum lx7 vs Lowrance elite 5 ice machine



## bigbuckmiddaugh (Oct 16, 2005)

yeah, thats a litte crazy for the money they get for them!
Well if the lowarance gives you crap, not to worry, its just you then!:lol:

Hope it works out for ya.


----------



## Bob D (Aug 23, 2006)

I'm surprised you gave them three swings. Good luck with your Lowrance.


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

My Elite 5 came today. I'm used to Lowrance so setting it up was a piece of cake. I thought I had all the parts but, when I looked for that cigarette adaptor, no luck. Need one for the extra power cord and the mount for the quad. As long as it holds up to the cold, there shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Hardwaterfish (Dec 13, 2013)

Any word on how good the showdown troller is?

Sent from my LG-D801 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

I will just keep right on using my HB 798ciSI !!!

Might need another RAM mount so when George gives me my new quad for Christmas I can keep up with him!!! I cannot believe Lowrance is still using CCFL back lights instead of LED!

:SHOCKED:














:evilsmile


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

sfw1960 said:


> I will just keep right on using my HB 798ciSI !!!
> 
> Might need another RAM mount so when George gives me my new quad for Christmas I can keep up with him!!!
> 
> :evilsmile


Mine keeps acting up and I'll make you a deal you can't resist.... :rant:


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

ENCORE said:


> Mine keeps acting up and I'll make you a deal you can't resist.... :rant:


What do you have George?


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

sfw1960 said:


> What do you have George?


2011 Sportsman 800efi

Its a great machine, does more than I need but..... I've had a problem with that front gear case since new. Ya, first winter after the warrantee expired.

I've had it in 4 times for that roller cage and it not wanting to go into 4x4. The cage wasn't broke and after the third time back, I had the aluminum cage installed. Second time using it this winter, it quit working again. Of all the times for it to give up..... snow up to the wazoo. Its back over to Mio, at least until Tuesday. If he can't give me at least some kind of WAG as to when they'll get at it, I'll pick it up and take it to Gaylord.

I've asked on the Polaris forms and everyone that might know. All I can find out is, that if its fixed RIGHT the first time, it shouldn't go bad. Polaris has used that system since 1994. The dealers state they rarely have problems with them, except when someone's doing donuts on the ice, spinning the wheels and flips it into AWD.

Good thing I have my little 2002 Sportsman 400. That thing is bullet proof.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

That just SUCKS.... I'd be crawling up Polaris' @z$$z until somebody gets you some genuine C/S and takes notice!
WOW...
Sometimes you have to be a REAL super-Richard to make something happe, and it's sad - warranty or no warranty. :sad:


----------



## cityboy2977 (Jul 27, 2009)

Hardwaterfish said:


> Any word on how good the showdown troller is?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D801 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


get a Showdown 5.6......love that 1/2" target separation. and it is a true 1/2"


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

johnnie555 said:


> Didn't even notice this until I was packing it up!!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


Where are these hunks of d00pY made, China???
GOOD GAWD!!!!!!!!!! :16suspect :tdo12: :rant:


----------



## johnnie555 (Jan 25, 2005)

sfw1960 said:


> Where are these hunks of d00pY made, China???
> GOOD GAWD!!!!!!!!!! :16suspect :tdo12: :rant:


Spoke with MarCum at length about this and sent them numerous pictures. They swear up and down it couldn't have possibly left the warehouse like that. They are telling me it absolutely has to be a problem with Cabelas. Everything in the box was shifted even inside the bubble wrap so I guess it's possible. But that doesn't really explain my two bad units last January . They told me more than likely someone opened the box and returned it. It didn't look opened but ya never know. He also went as far as telling me that they seem to get most of the bad units back from the same big box retailer. The one that rhymes with "Bellas", believes that someone on their end isn't too entirely nice to the products during shipping and receiving. Who knows I guess... 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## cityboy2977 (Jul 27, 2009)

cityboy2977 said:


> get a Showdown 5.6......love that 1/2" target separation. and it is a true 1/2"


scratch that thought. went out today, unit didnt work properly. its a great piece of electronics when it is working but......

so sent Marcum an email. also told them they may want to send a rep. over here and have a chat with unsatisfied customers. they make a few bucks from us Michigainiacs and we need more than piss poor excuses.


----------



## johnnie555 (Jan 25, 2005)

cityboy2977 said:


> scratch that thought. went out today, unit didnt work properly. its a great piece of electronics when it is working but......
> 
> so sent Marcum an email. also told them they may want to send a rep. over here and have a chat with unsatisfied customers. they make a few bucks from us Michigainiacs and we need more than piss poor excuses.


Call MarCum directly and talk to Chris Hansen at customer service.. He'll get ya fixed up. Just tell him that the guy from Michigan with the 3 bad units said to give him a call. He finally made it right with me!!! Numerous emails never got me anywhere.. Try calling 888-778-1208 and make sure you ask for Chris! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## theripper (Feb 10, 2012)

Sorry to hear about all the problems everyone is having with their lx-7s. I bought one the first year they came out. Sounds like I may have gotten lucky with my purchase. So far all the updates I have done worked like they should. And just used it yesterday in 6 fow. That also worked flawlessly. I'm currently running version 3.17

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## johnnie555 (Jan 25, 2005)

theripper said:


> Sorry to hear about all the problems everyone is having with their lx-7s. I bought one the first year they came out. Sounds like I may have gotten lucky with my purchase. So far all the updates I have done worked like they should. And just used it yesterday in 6 fow. That also worked flawlessly. I'm currently running version 3.17
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I was pretty much begged to give them another try, got an offer I couldn't refuse. Needless to say it worked out. Just pisses me off it took that long.. They made it right with me so far. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

You should have NEVER had to jump thru half those hoops Johnnie....
I sure as hell wouldn't have - that's insane.


----------



## johnnie555 (Jan 25, 2005)

sfw1960 said:


> You should have NEVER had to jump thru half those hoops Johnnie....
> I sure as hell wouldn't have - that's insane.


Tell me about it.. I totally agree with you. Ended up getting a unit for pretty much cost, ended up being much cheaper than the Elite 5 I was looking to get instead. As well as some freebies. So we shall see.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Hope it works out for you, they should have sent you a 6 pack of bimbo's, palm fronds & some red lipstick along with a free machine and a full refund.
I hope for their sake (and yours) it works out well , or Johnnie is gunna drop the _*"bad press"*_ hammer on these jokers.


----------



## johnnie555 (Jan 25, 2005)

sfw1960 said:


> Hope it works out for you, they should have sent you a 6 pack of bimbo's, palm fronds & some red lipstick along with a free machine and a full refund.
> I hope for their sake (and yours) it works out well , or Johnnie is gunna drop the _*"bad press"*_ hammer on these jokers.


Oh you better believe it lol.. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

